# Becoming a vegetarian?



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

@Alima 

Thanks. Yeah eating out is like my biggest worry, I have troubles finding food I like with meat, let alone without. And my favourite restaurant only has 4 vegetarian meals and they just sound horrible... I do not like cheese so yeah, the vege lasagne & Broccoli parcel are no goes, oh & smoked bean hash, that leaves me with spicy veggie crumble which sounds, meh. So thats my restaurant off the table  I could go for puddings though xD Just go there for some apple crumble... get a few odd looks though 

And then my Mum wont take me seriously, she is the cook in the house and she was a chef and I kindly asked if she could help me cook 1 non meat meal a week and she said no, I cant cook too well, I don't know how people how went veggie at like 10 survived with a family who just eats meat, I can afford to feed myself at least four times a week. I don't understand why she wont help, she cooked different meat for me when they were having lamb or pork so why cant she just help me find a veggie alternative? -_-

Thank you for the help  I will take a look at those recipes!


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

Totalbrit said:


> @Alima
> 
> And then my Mum wont take me seriously, she is the cook in the house and she was a chef and I kindly asked if she could help me cook 1 non meat meal a week and she said no, I cant cook too well, I don't know how people how went veggie at like 10 survived with a family who just eats meat, I can afford to feed myself at least four times a week. I don't understand why she wont help, she cooked different meat for me when they were having lamb or pork so why cant she just help me find a veggie alternative? -_-


My mom is also the main cook in the house, and she's open to cooking different things as long as the rest of the family will eat it too. Which is almost never. This lit a fire under my ass, and I started to learn everything myself so I can make my own meals. I'm not a great cook myself, but I have a few cookbooks that are pretty easy to follow (Skinny Bitch In the Kitch & Veganomicon). One problem I have is that some of the ingredients aren't something you'd find in a normal pantry. So I either have to find an alternative for it online, or go hunt it down in the store. I also hate it when I can't see a picture in the cookbook of what I'm making, but I've learned that if I google it that almost always someone has already made it and has blogged about it. haha 
Your mom may start taking you seriously if you keep the commitment of being a vegetarian, and hopefully realize that this is something you're serious about. It may just take time.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Snow Leopard said:


> This may be profoundly shocking to some people, but: Some people don't like the taste of meat.


But I love meat- the bloodier the better. I know, I'm some sort of psychopath; jk.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Why vegetarianism is bad for you and the environment | Paleo Diet Lifestyle


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Why vegetarianism is bad for you and the environment | Paleo Diet Lifestyle


This is mostly myth. Raising livestock requires much more land than the equivalent plant based diet and you'd better believe that lots of land is cleared for that reason, leading to the endangerment of many species. Secondly, the fact is that our current populations cannot be sustained using the small amount of meat (including fish) that would be available naturally with minimal amount of damage to the ecosystem. 
The bottom line is still that vegetarianism is the more environmentally friendly choice.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Snow Leopard said:


> This is mostly myth. Raising livestock requires much more land than the equivalent plant based diet and you'd better believe that lots of land is cleared for that reason, leading to the endangerment of many species. Secondly, the fact is that our current populations cannot be sustained using the small amount of meat (including fish) that would be available naturally with minimal amount of damage to the ecosystem.
> The bottom line is still that vegetarianism is the more environmentally friendly choice.


Keep your vegetables

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...cp.r_qf.&fp=f93d8c59aa692005&biw=1414&bih=886


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

oh yeah, I did this for three months and it was pretty easy. I just smell some glorious bacon being cooked one morning and that was it! LMAO:angry:


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Keep your vegetables


The study mentioned associated it with B12 deficiency, not a vegetarian diet.. I've known quite a few on omnivore diets who also have deficiencies of B12 and other B vitamin pathways.


----------



## duckinduck (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey, guys. I know that this thread is too old, but I didn't find another about the question of how to start be a vegetarian.

And the logical question "Why do I want to be a vegetarian?".

Recently I visited my doctor and he said that my diet is terrible and that I had erosions on my stomach. This is understandable, I drink 5-6 cups of coffee a day, eat fast food, and all this on the run. As for fast food, I agree that I should start cooking, but I can't refuse coffee. Therefore, the doctor suggested that I mix the coffee with milk. Because it turns out that coffee is very acidic. And if I do not change the diet, the erosion will turn into an ulcer. So I bought a milk frother for work. And I began fractional nutrition. And I'll tell you honestly - it's terrible. It is terrible when you have to make an effort not to eat fatty foods, bread, and many other foods. But I understand that whatever is done is done for the better. Therefore, I came to the idea, since I don’t eat the usual food, I can try to become a vegetarian ...


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

duckinduck said:


> Hey, guys. I know that this thread is too old, but I didn't find another about the question of how to start be a vegetarian.
> 
> And the logical question "Why do I want to be a vegetarian?".
> 
> Recently I visited my doctor and he said that my diet is terrible and that I had erosions on my stomach. This is understandable, I drink 5-6 cups of coffee a day, eat fast food, and all this on the run. As for fast food, I agree that I should start cooking, but I can't refuse coffee. Therefore, the doctor suggested that I mix the coffee with milk. Because it turns out that coffee is very acidic. And if I do not change the diet, the erosion will turn into an ulcer. So I bought a milk frother for work. And I began fractional nutrition. And I'll tell you honestly - it's terrible. It is terrible when you have to make an effort not to eat fatty foods, bread, and many other foods. But I understand that whatever is done is done for the better. Therefore, I came to the idea, since I don’t eat the usual food, I can try to become a vegetarian ...


What are your reasons for wanting to eat vegetarian? is it just the health aspect, or environmental, economic, ethical(animal rights)?

Either way I suggest taking it in steps, begin small and make the change gradually. It will both give you time to evaluate and think about the matter, learn what you need nutrientswise, and time to get used to it and not overwhelmed by the change, and also give your body time to adapt (especially the bacterial flora of the stomach, and enzymes I am guessing too, vegetarian food tend to have much more fiber, which is good for you if not overdoing it, but it takes a little time to adapt if not used to it, and also legumes which can be a bit difficult to digest when not used to them).


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

duckinduck said:


> Therefore, I came to the idea, since I don’t eat the usual food, I can try to become a vegetarian ...


A vegetarian diet is not inherently healthy, especially not these days where it's easy to find highly processed vegetarian fast foods options. The answer for a healthy diet invariably starts with increasing wholefoods. 

I'd expect a vegetarian regularly consuming highly processed foods would have a less heathy diet than a meat eater who consumed primarily balanced wholefoods. Not intending on dissuading you from following a vegetarian diet, just know it's not a shortcut to heathy eating.


----------

